# Quail Stamp Support?



## Beagle Stace (Feb 12, 2009)

Just curious how many bird/ small game hunters would support a Quail Stamp on their license purchase that would be used exclusively for Bird habitat improvements and plantings on WMA's? The DNR always cites lack of funds when it comes to small game. If they charged say an extra $ 10 or 15 to purchase this stamp and could guarantee what the money was used for, I believe it would work. Something has to be introduced to generate the money. I really feel that alot of rabbit hunters would show interest also. It could at least be tried to see if there is enough interest or a survey on license purchases to gauge support.


----------



## Superposed (Feb 12, 2009)

I definitely would.  It would be really nice to see more effort/resources put into quail habitat outside ofthe BQI area.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd be willing to pay $100 if it really worked. I think some states up north were trying to get a woodcock or grouse stamp. 

Adam


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 12, 2009)

i would as long as we got to vote on the distribution of the funds and projects or at least know what exactly it was spent on.


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 12, 2009)

if the money was put to good use i think it would be well worth it, but the way our state goverment is run i doubt that would happen, arent they supposed to use the money from the ga waterfowl stamps to improve habitat? just curious cause i aint seen it.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad to see others feel that it could possibly work. I also agree that somehow it would have to be assured that funds were spent wisely. Now, the tough Question- How do we Champion and try to pushfor this to happen. I do feel that there is alot of people that would invest their own time and equipment in worthy projects. I know I would. And I truly believe that most bird hunters would just for starts like to know that they could have birds on several WMA's even if the hunts were quota only or limited days.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would say that the funds would be misused or misdirected like alot of the revenue already is.


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 12, 2009)

it would be nice if there was one wma in each region that had some good habitat and maybe the state could get some serogators to get some birds started there


----------



## preston (Feb 13, 2009)

*stamp*

i think it is worth a effort even if 40-50 % actually ends up benefiting work. i would say start with Sonny P for something like this. The state looks at quail as a good economic driver for the rural parts in terms of tourism and revenue.  one other idea i had along these same lines is a program to adopt a WMA for quail improvement efforts and dollars. sort of like adopt a hwy. that way a group that has interest in a particlar wma could raise $ and spend time directly benefiting the specific wma.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 13, 2009)

We would  need to go the DNR meetings it would have to be proposed and approved then im sure their would be a committee that decieded how the funds would be use....we would then need to vote/discuss where/how the money was spent....and i would want to see all the revenue and budget sheets to see exactly how it was spent.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 13, 2009)

Y'all ever heard of the Bobwhite quail initiative?

If you own a car tag that has the BW on it then you have already contributed to the habitat improvement for the BW it is ALL OVER south GA all the money goes to a few state employees and the planting on farms and such.
I dont like th fact that the money goes to private landowners to improve their land but the money is being spent on the BW only.

If you would like to know how I got my info on this subject well.....I went to the DNR regs meeting and asked.....I got all the answers i needed.

These meetings are important.....would I support more improvement? Yep shore would. But to say nothing is being done is a false statement.


----------



## mecicon (Feb 13, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> We would  need to go the DNR meetings it would have to be proposed and approved then im sure their would be a committee that decided how the funds would be use....we would then need to vote/discuss where/how the money was spent....and i would want to see all the revenue and budget sheets to see exactly how it was spent.



Great ideas in every post.

 From my QU and QF experience, the challenge is that the DNR will tell you that if you give them money they will spend it on whatever the "BUDGET" instructs them to do.

We were told to buy either equipment or seed i.e., something tangible that can only be used for explicit purposes. Unless those practices are altered we would be throwing money at the problem.

Luke is probably on to something we would have to show up at the meetings and require accountability.

BTW is anybody else sick of the PajamaGrams and Vermont Teddy Bear commercials?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=108

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=462&pageid=13&category=hunting

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=400&pageid=1&category=education


http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=159&pageid=2&category=conservation

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=213

And this last one is the best the adult child hunts.

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=321


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 13, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> We would  need to go the DNR meetings it would have to be proposed and approved then im sure their would be a committee that decieded how the funds would be use....we would then need to vote/discuss where/how the money was spent....and i would want to see all the revenue and budget sheets to see exactly how it was spent.



Gotta go through congress first.......I think Im right.


----------



## sweet 16 (Feb 13, 2009)

I get discounted seed from Flint River Quail Unlimited (membership)and also a technical help from Quail Initiative (Car tags ). Habitat is the key. Especially places to nest. I would pay for a stamp for State wildlife management areas.  Would hunters not drive over Quail habitat nesting areas and would they not shoot a covey with less than 6 or 8 birds? For future children to experience seeing a  bird dog point and the rush of a flush I'd help in a minute.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not.  I purchase a State Duck Stamp every year and have not seen any improvement in years?  Where is the money going?  Just another tax!


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 13, 2009)

I just recently purchased the BQ tag but would be willing to support a stamp if like everyone else has said the money went to initiatives that I thought were important and helped the overall quail population and habitat that everyone could benefit from.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 13, 2009)

I buy the BQI tags and these funds are supposed to go to quail habitat, but the breadth of the program is very limited.

I'd buy a special stamp up to several hundred dollars to be able to have a reasonable chance at a few coveys.

I suggested this to Reggie Thackston a number of years ago-he thought it wouldn't work becuase of access.  I told him I would support a quota type system or permitting to reduce pressure or spread it out.

For example, all quail hunters in the state could apply for prior to the season for a permit and permit number.  Then based on Number of applicants and available land, the state would notify each hunter when they were authorized to hunt which WMA.  This obviously would fluctuate year to year since the number of hunters and available managed quail land would change.

Another way to manage access would be to have zone permits.  For simplicity sake, say you have zone a and zone b, each with 5 quail managed WMAs in them.  50% of the applicants would get a zone a tag, 50% a zone b tag.  Zone a tage holders could only hunt zone A WMAs and vice versa.  If you want to mix it up, have the WMAs in zone a become zone b midseason, that way the same people aren't pounding the same ground and same coveys.

Most people just don't decide all of a sudden to go quail hunting because you have to keep dogs year round and train them.  So I don't think you are seriously limiting access.  Also, the quotas would only apply on public state managed land.  You could hunt all you wanted on private.

Mr. Thackston didnt seem to think this would work.


----------



## Jim P (Feb 13, 2009)

Years ago, they (DNR) said all monet from lisence fees, taxes on ammo etc. would go to the DNR, for improveing hunting in Ga., I'm pretty sure that we have more hunters now then back when they said all this, we have more hunters fro Fla. now then before they pay higher hunting fees, with out of state lisence), let me ask you all, do you think they (DNR) are living beyond there means? However I'm a die hard bird hunter and I would support a stamp, if it was used just for that, bird habitat.


----------



## hogana (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be willing to buy a stamp to help quail on WMAs.  I have walked over several of them for the past few years, thinking that with some effort, quail just might be sustainable. 
Everyone who has written has made some very good points.  It will take a big effort from quail hunters to get some action. 
 I recently let my membership lapse from QU and Quail Forever because I simply got discouraged.  But as I see that other quail hunters are beginning to have a dialogue about this issue, maybe something can be done.  
Good thread.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 13, 2009)

I too was a QU member and got a little discouraged with the exhorbitant salary and other issues with National.

Looking into QF now


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 13, 2009)

Just what I wanted to get started. A dialogue to actually see that we can make our voices heard. We all have the same main goal in mind and that is to see the quail come back. We just need to get some leverage to make things happen. I have always felt that the DNR really thought that no one really cared. As for the Wildlife Tags, I have never bought one and Never will unless someone can show me where that money is spent on public land. We already have enough well to do people and plantations that can do their own quail mgmt. I want to see the Common man helped for a change.


----------



## hogana (Feb 14, 2009)

So in checking the DNR website that Branchminnow posted, and in light of several conversations I have had with biologists who work on WMAs, I am wondering if maybe I should give QU and/or QF another chance and maybe write some letters to officials in these organizations.  Biologists tell me budget issues keep them from doing .  For example, at Dawson Forest, the Forestry Service has done work to enhance quail habitat and the place looks good.  But more work is needed.  There are several voices writing in on this thread, but my idea is that we live in all parts of the state.  Would we ever meet to talk of these issues?  Does any QU or QF group ever hold meetings? I get notices of banquets and shoots, but not meetings.


----------



## Warrick (Feb 14, 2009)

This is and excellant thread but let me throw in an other wrinkle.  *Having a quail stamp to support a quail stocking program*.  Quail unlike some game birds can be raised in captivity and released.  I know the mortality rate is about 60%  but wouldn't that give us 40% more birds than we have now.   We use state hatcheries to raise trout (trout stamps)  and in the northern states the DNR's raise pheasants and release them, why can't Georgia raise quail and relaese them on WMA.   Last time I drove toward Thomasville Hwy 84 I had a huge covey of quail fly across the high way.   I have not seen that anywhere else in the South.  Why because of the birds the platations put out.  

In my opinion another issue that our wild birds are having is the lack of genitic diversity because of the isolation of the coveys.   For more information on this look at the study conducted by the Ames plantaion (home of the National Field trial)  They are determined to run the hunt with wild birds but they got tired of declaring a winner with only one point.  They determined that an early realse program was the best way to go. 

*Use the BW car tags for habitate improvement but use a Quail stamp for a bird stocking program. *


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 14, 2009)

*Stocking Program!*

Warrick,

  I think an attempt at stocking would be a viable idea. Funny you mention this. On the way to rabbit hunt this morning, a deer hunting buddy of mine made reference to the trout stocking program also. He has hunted wild birds and rabbit hunted with me this yr. for his first time and he has seen and heard from me about how passionate us bird/small game hunters are. He would be willing to help us out. Great idea.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree about the stocking. Many of the WMAs would be great for released birds... if they controlled predators. Many of the plantations do it and they have great hunting. BUT, I think that WMAs that have the best potential should be managed for wild birds only (like Di-Lane). The others, let them stock... unless they would be willing to spend the money for wild bird management... which we all know they won't.

Adam


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 14, 2009)

hogana said:


> So in checking the DNR website that Branchminnow posted, and in light of several conversations I have had with biologists who work on WMAs, I am wondering if maybe I should give QU and/or QF another chance and maybe write some letters to officials in these organizations.  Biologists tell me budget issues keep them from doing .  For example, at Dawson Forest, the Forestry Service has done work to enhance quail habitat and the place looks good.  But more work is needed.  There are several voices writing in on this thread, but my idea is that we live in all parts of the state.  Would we ever meet to talk of these issues?  Does any QU or QF group ever hold meetings? I get notices of banquets and shoots, but not meetings.




My parents land backs up to the Atlanta track of DF and i have grew up ramblin' on it.  I actually go up to the dove field which they have the sign for the quail plots but its more a dove field...the plant the edges in milo....I just go release birds and do dog work(yeah i know its not a training area)  There are a lot of good areas that with a little work and some enforce regulation we might could get some birds back on it...my friend who just rabbit hunts with his grandpa says they will flush some every now and then...

I also agree a stocking program on land set to sustain quail would help...the only big problem i see is predator control....trapping isn't allowed on public land is it?  I don't think the DNR will do the job to control the predators....


----------



## preston (Feb 14, 2009)

*wma*

looks to me that given the financial condition of the state and lack of ability to manage for quail that maybe a pitch could be made to allow a non profit enitity to manage a test case wma for quail for a few years. the non prof would povide managment and $$ to make it happen.( DNR would still conduct the game law enforcement)allow quail hunting and other small game plus really push the predator hunting. do a release program with feeders and limit access and bag limits to something reasonable and see what the success is?


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 13, 2012)

Resurrecting an interesting thread from 2 years ago...


----------



## Jim P (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm glad you did BN, I hope every one is still thinking about this subject


----------



## Derek Edge (Jan 13, 2012)

I would pay it in a heartbeat.  That being said, I have no confidence at all in our government and know almost with 100% certanity that the funds would be misused.


----------



## Sam H (Jan 13, 2012)

I think about it ALL the time and would like something legitimate get started....Do I have an answer NO...

I was hoping/praying that when QU moved to Albany and Bill Bowles took over...There would be a change back to the grass roots hunters...but apparently the financial hole they were in has sunk them??....I'm assuming?? , because I have been trying to get in touch with the home office since before Christmas...several messages left and no return call....not a good sign....

But I will never give up...I guess I'm just a foolish ,eternal optimist , that want the quail glory days of yesteryear???


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 13, 2012)

My thoughts are this:  deer were non-existent almost in the 1960's, and now they are such a nuisance that the limit is 12 per year.  A testament for sure to the re-stocking efforts, and the adaptability of the whitetail.

Turkeys were once so rare in the entire state there was no Spring season.  In the 80's, when I started to hunt them, they were actually quite plentiful, but meeting another turkey hunter was like finding a long lost relative.  Turkeys were also thought at the time to require certain habitat needs, and were also thought not to be able to co-exist with suburban man.  I can tell you that every Spring I hear gobbles near the house, and see turkeys in people's yards year round in the part of Henry county I live.  Still some woods and fields here, but the turkey is definitely living in very close proximity to man and his beasts.  The turkey was transplanted and proven to be adaptable.

I would challenge folks that perhaps the same is true of quail; maybe some of the assumptions about habitat are as erroneous as they were in the case of deer or turkey and wild-restocking can indeed have success.  In 20 or 30 years we might look back and say "I remember when..." a 4 covey day was a news item, hearing a quail call was a rare spring event.


----------



## coveyrise (Jan 14, 2012)

Beagle Stace said:


> Just what I wanted to get started. A dialogue to actually see that we can make our voices heard. We all have the same main goal in mind and that is to see the quail come back. We just need to get some leverage to make things happen. I have always felt that the DNR really thought that no one really cared. As for the Wildlife Tags, I have never bought one and Never will unless someone can show me where that money is spent on public land. We already have enough well to do people and plantations that can do their own quail mgmt. I want to see the Common man helped for a change.



I felt just as you did at one time. Then came Silver Lake WMA. Much of the money used to buy Silver Lake came from the conservation fund from the sale of the car tags. I have bought 4 every year since they were first introduced. A small price to pay for having land available to the public.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 15, 2012)

for exactly the reason noted below, anyone who supports this.. imho... is smoking dope!

they had the BQ tags. they were pretty successful. FOR SOME REASON, TAGS THAT DEALT WITH QUAIL had a deer picture on it. don't know why. it was pretty, but deer were not the PRIME beneficiary, though they were the prominent feature.

anyway, the state, in the last few years jacked around with the funding, and where it went. they screwed it up. lots LOTS of folks did away with the tag in protest (i canned 3!).

the state will screw the program up.

IF YOU WANT TO GIVE MONEY... DO IT VIA A PRIVATE ORGANIZATION. qu, or whatever. and please don't encourage any  govt agency to put a hand in anyone's pocket! they will end up ripping everyone off.

now i just hope i don't hear... IT'S FOR THE quail CHILDREN!!! 



oh yeah! JESUS THREAD!!! amen.



Derek Edge said:


> I would pay it in a heartbeat.  That being said, I have no confidence at all in our government and know almost with 100% certanity that the funds would be misused.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 8, 2012)

*Is it time to act?*

ttt-this warrants a re-read as we think about organizing and making a move


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree BirdNut. Obvisiously we all don't agree entirely but we need to stick together and at least get a seat at the table of influence. I just don't know how to find that table of influence? Someone has to have connections with the Upper Mgmt. of DNR or a political figure to shake down? Anyone? I will def. show if we can get a meeting organized with the right center of influence. Will take a sick day from work for the cause guaranteed.

I personally want to push the stocking release through a stamp but have no problem with listening and pushing what is best for us all. Anything positive is better than nothing as present.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Mar 14, 2012)

I have skimmed throughout the related threads.  I have not seen any mentione (and I don't want to start an "Us vs Them" flame war) of eiter of the noted quail advocacy groups: Quail Unlimited and Quail Forever.  

Why is that?  Doesn’t either of these national groups have (despite pros and cons) some expertise to tap into?  Would it not be better to coalesce under one existing "umbrella," instead of reinventing the wheel?

Just thinking out loud here.  Please excuse me if I missed something in my reading.

Also, I would be for a put/take program, backed by a state stamp IF I could trust that the GA legislature would draft the law such that the funds woulf be earmarked/used EXCLUSIVELY for the stated purpose.  

I can clearly see the stamp revenue going into the black hole of the General Fund, and being used for something not even related to hunting anything!

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Mar 14, 2012)

Totally agree about the money would have to be exclusively earmarked for the dedicated purpose. Would be nice if the state could generate a hunter survey to see if the true interest is there to proceed. Maybe  a question a license buyer would be prompted to answer when they purchase a license. Just thinking here too.


----------



## Sam H (Mar 15, 2012)

Since birdnut posted the thread about NBCI...www.bringbackbobwhites.com , I contacted them and spoke to a few people...one of the biologist is making plans to come down and meet with me in the next month about my place....they have differant biologist that work on private or public lands....at least it's something....maybe someone should contact NBCI about WMA's in Ga?...a thought?!


----------



## goose buster (Mar 15, 2012)

I would if the money went to the right place. I may be wrong in this statement,but I heard awhile back that the money for the speality tags was suppose to go to the dnr but instead went into the general funds. I was told that the state is having to pay it back in payments because they did not have it. Not sure if this is true.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Mar 15, 2012)

Directly on-point to our discussion: "Senators gut anti-diversion bill"



> Georgia has long assessed special fees dedicated to paying for environmental cleanups, high school drivers ed and other purposes, only to take a large portion of the “dedicated” money and spend it on something else.
> 
> A Senate subcommittee on Monday took up a House bill that seeks to stop the state from diverting those funds — and added language that virtually shreds the measure, supporters said.



Apparently, some would say we have a bunch of self-entitled thieves in the Georgia Senate, who do not feel the need to be restrained when it comes to fiscal policy (or at least spending collected fees for the purpose they created & then collected in the first place).

http://www.ajc.com/news/georgia-government/senators-gut-anti-diversion-1383983.html


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 15, 2012)

This is a middle class and working man's problem. The affluent belong to private hunting clubs, have their own land or just take upland trips with guides to where the birds are. We as a voting bloc need to take back our MWAs. 

I think the problem first needs to be addressed as a grass roots movement before any state senate will take us seriously.   Large numbers equate to large voting blocks.  That takes leadership.  Most of us on here have to work a full time job or several jobs to take care of our families.....  To make this dream a reality we need a leader and leaders.  Divided we have a small voice united we can accomplish great things. Additionally QF, QU, Snipe, and Grouse organizations, (and don't forget the support of the NRA) etc...... need to unite as one voice.  It needs to be organized as an upland restoration program with a chain of command, then regions, then MWAs and then every county.  Once united, the state and the DNR will take your ideas seriously. But that would take someone with enough clout and leadership stepping up to the plate....  

It worked for the duck hunters, deer and turkey hunters, it can work for us too.

Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## preston (Mar 15, 2012)

*help*

funny that sounds like the mission statement for QU,  what are they doing?


----------



## Sam H (Mar 16, 2012)

preston said:


> funny that sounds like the mission statement for QU,  what are they doing?




At this point....They are just trying to survive and overcome horrendously bad(to the point of being crooked) management...I spoke to Bill Bowles the other day....and its thier goal to get back to the original purpose of QU...quail conservation and getting youth involved in quail hunting(the next generation of quail supporters)
They Can Not help with conservation , until they stabelize the organization!


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 16, 2012)

Sam H said:


> At this point....They are just trying to survive and overcome horrendously bad(to the point of being crooked) management...I spoke to Bill Bowles the other day....and its thier goal to get back to the original purpose of QU...quail conservation and getting youth involved in quail hunting(the next generation of quail supporters)
> They Can Not help with conservation , until they stabelize the organization!



Why don't they form an LLC, dissolve the LLC.  Re-open under a new LLC and start from scratch.  That's what I did when I was voted in as my Home Owners Association President.  Cost about 700.00 bucks, filed under nonprofit. The neighborhood looked like crap no maintenance was being done.  They had meetings monthly and just talk talk, excuses, excuses, no action.  They spent money like democrats for parties, BBQs, newsletters ect..... Gave maintenance contracts to their relatives that were overpriced. I put a stop to all of that crap.  Hired college kids and high school kids from the neighborhood that need the money for school.  Have an adult supervise them.  Win win for everyone.  Peoples kids are employed and the neighborhood is cleaned up. We have two meetings a year. We serve coffee, tea, and some cookies, volunteers bring it in.  All the money is spent on maintenance, no thrills, newsletter is online on Face book, no overhead fees.  We have three block parties a year for the kids, Christmas, Easter, and back to school at the park. Again it's leadership!!!!!!!! Talk is cheap.  They were lucky if they received 45% in membership dues.  Under my watch membership dues are at 95%.  Went from a 6,000 dollar a year budget to a 15 K budget. People don't mind giving if they know their money is being used wisely. Open up the books for them to see where their money was going too.

My boss doesn't want to hear excuses, he just wants the work done.  Same thing in my opinion. Getter Done..... lol


----------



## Sam H (Mar 16, 2012)

Shon,
This is one of the reasons I want to talk to Bill Bowles in person...To ask some of these questions....But...A couple I already have the answer for..1.Dissolving QU/bankruptcy and reopen under another name...they are trying to pay the outstanding bills(which is the honorable thing to do..IMO) and not have to leave the vendors with huge debts because of past mismanagement of funds.2.Email newsletters...they are heading to this but need current email address's for everyone...out of 26,000members , they only have -/+4000 email address's......Bill even admitted to me the job he agreed to take(President of QU), he did not realize the magnitude of the job and time it would take to turn it around...Turning a multi-million dollar business around from the brink of bankruptcy is a challanging and daunting job...I Know!...But it takes time...years...not being a smart fanny...but a little differant than turning around a neighborhood assoc...In all due respect


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 16, 2012)

Sam,

Points well taken.  My example was meant more towards getting the job done and showing progress. However the same principles apply. Even with that small project, I did not turn it around over night.  It took me 3 years to get it out of the red and self sustaining.  I didn't do it by myself.  Just organized them.  The neighborhood helped themselves.  They just didn't know how to do it. I did it with transparency.  List the problems in priority, show people the status on projects, and open up the books so people know you aren't wasting their time and money.   You are right about taking care of obligations, but is there any legal recourse against past management.  To me that is fraud against the members. 

It's just frustrating as an upland enthusiasts.   Take NE FL Chapter for example, we don't even have an active chapter of QU or QF, just private clubs.  It's listed on the main webpage but when you try and go to the link there is nothing there and no contact phone number.  When you do find a number it's to a private club, now if you joined QU why do you have to pay another membership fee for another club in order to participate ???? 

Don't know this for a fact, just from what I've been told from fellow quail hunters in Jax, same problems existed in Jacksonville.  Money was spent on banquets and plantation hunts that the average QU member was not invited too.  No feedback or newsletter and no input for what the funds were used for. Upland habitat improvement went to several properties that are now private hunt clubs, ect........  I've tried to contact anyone in the QU organization and cannot reach anyone.  Jim P, used to be the president in South East GA area (He did a fantastic job!) and then he had a health issue and no one stepped up to the plate.  I don't even think they have a chapter now either. 

For starters:

1. They have a website, request members email info
2. publish a newsletter, not that hard to do
3. open up the books so we know what they're up against.  Ask for volunteers.  Show what projects they are working on with a status report.  

It's ok to be in bad shape,  Bird Hunters are stand up guys and gals.  Tell us what we are up against, tell us how we can help, and we will roll up our selves and lend a helping hand.  That's what being an American is all about.  There is nothing we can't accomplish when we put our minds and backs into a problem. With 26,000 members if everyone did one little thing, we could turn it around faster together.

But instead everyone is frustrated.  We are all banding together in small groups making our own hunt clubs, leases, building flight pens.  Doing our own early release programs, habitat restorations ect....  

I love to hunt, I belong to 2 hunting groups, in the process of making my own (with a couple of GON buddies) and trying to get a lease.  Helping with flight pens.  We are ordering our own chuckers, pheasants and raising our own quail.  We have training areas, private farms, and several hunting preserve ect......  We are planning on setting up Johnny houses, early release programs ect.....  We are doing it on a small scale basis, what QU is should be doing as an organization. So if a hand full of guys can do it, why can't QU????????  And from what I read on GON Upland, I think many upland guys on here are doing the same. I’m just asking, not pointing finger, I’m just trying to have a gentlemen's debate on the issue.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm no bussiness major and I sure as heck don't know very much, but why can't QU have special raffles for hunts etc. that's the way we (our chapter) raised good money, get some of these big time plantations to help in donating a hunt, there are ways they cold raise money without making just QU membors pay the price. This is just one old bird hunter's opinion.


----------



## Sam H (Mar 17, 2012)

Shon/Jim....I agree with BOTH of you on ALOT of points....AND...I am also one of those horrendously frustrated members of QU...To the point of considering , not renewing my membership...That's why I want to talk to them "in person" and try to understand more of the situation exactley of "where is this organization headed"..."Can it be pulled out fanancially!?"(without declaring bankruptcy)...What can the "grassroots quail hunter" do to help the organization(people like me , you,Jim,birdnut,coveyrise and CR90,muckalee,maker4life,juliaH,roam,beagle stace,preston,etc,etc,etc!)we ARE the backbone of an organization like this.....NOT the "high dollar donor" that can write a big check every year...but the everyday guy that pays his dues , puts in unbelieveable sweat equity,volunteers for youth hunts,drive a tractor to disc on a WMA.....etc ,etc....Ya'll get the picture....WE are the ones that can Get R Done....BTW....I ask and TOLD Bill Bowles he needs to get on GON and read the "upland hunter" forum comments...I told him , "you'll read and see the frustration" with real bird hunting enthusiest...But you'll also see a group that could be Big Players in making QU successful....I hope he does get on here...I think it would shock him...
He would also see a group of people that have a common goal...Bobwhite Quail restoration/promotion...and a group that can hash things out in a reasonable manner , agree to disagree on some things, that are willing to give and take ,because we are working with together to achieve our ultimate goal...
I guess I'm the eternal optomist and want them to be successful for obvious reasons and even more now ,that the National Headquarters is right in our backyard and success would give us all a great deal of "hometown satisfaction" that we would love to be part of.


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 17, 2012)

Sam,

Well said, let me know what the man says and if it goes well, and how I can help.  But in the mean time, Jim, Super Cracker and I are starting our own Chapter of "Quail United" in South East GA. lol  Were looking at a lease now. Jim and Shane are building flight pens.

Good luck and good hunting.

SJ


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 17, 2012)

Jim P said:


> I'm no bussiness major and I sure as heck don't know very much, but why can't QU have special raffles for hunts etc. that's the way we (our chapter) raised good money, get some of these big time plantations to help in donating a hunt, there are ways they cold raise money without making just QU membors pay the price. This is just one old bird hunter's opinion.



Jim, you are the voice of reason and ran a great chapter.  You know how to get things done.  You might have to come out of retirement and straighten out these young guys.

SJ


----------

